# Recycled Pallet wood project #2: Entertainment center, in the making!



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

This and more available at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-board-corner-entertainment.html

*Hey Everybody!*

Okay, so after the completion of my last project with pallet wood, I have turned my attention to an issue, my current embarrassment of an entertainment center.










To be fair to myself, this was one of my first projects, it had doors, had a coat hanger pole, and was actually a dresser.

But since we have moved, it is causing a bit of a clutter and is incredibly imposing. So what better time than now to use my pallet project to build a new entertainment center with pallet wood!Starting tomorrow evening, I will begin construction of my new entertainment center. Nothing fancy, but it will look Rustic and will, to the best of my ability, be perfect for my situation with a custom feel. Check out my plans below and stay alert for my updates on this project.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be watching!


----------



## lray (Feb 16, 2012)

looks like it should be pretty awesome. can't wait to see the finished product. i'm always a big proponent of upcycling things like pallets.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Pickup today*

I should be picking up pallets for this today so I am pretty excited. I will update soon.


----------



## Drakmare (Jul 17, 2012)

Subscribed! Cant wait to see the finished project


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Wood Joining*

Starting the wood joining process for this tonight. Thats the longest part of this whole thing!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Rain and Camping delay*

Unfortunately its raining pretty heavily in New England so I will be delayed on this post till probably sunday evening.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing how this comes out. The only thing I have built out of pallets is planters...didn't find the wood to be of very good quality.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ftk said:


> I'm interested in seeing how this comes out. The only thing I have built out of pallets is planters...didn't find the wood to be of very good quality.


There's a whole lot of quality pallets out there. 
The key is how you dress them up after you tear them apart. It's all in the type of things you build out of them.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Dominick said:


> There's a whole lot of quality pallets out there.


I guess I'm still not entirely convinced that using recycled pallets for building furniture is such a good idea, at least in regard to possible health safety issues. I realize it's a controversial subject. Some people insist that used pallets are no more hazardous than new lumber on the shelf at a big box store, while others insist that used pallets can pose all kinds of dangers from hidden contaminants lurking in the grain.

Complicating the matter is the marketplace battle going on between the wood pallet industry and the plastic pallet industry. The plastic pallet people are accused of intentionally spreading rumors about wood pallet contamination (which I suppose they might do considering how much money is at stake), and the wood pallet people are accused of glossing over the issue (which I suppose they might also do in an attempt to preserve their current stake in the market).

I suppose the real truth falls somewhere in the middle of these two extremes. But since I tend to err on the side of caution, I have yet to build anything from a pallet.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

AndyDuframe said:


> I guess I'm still not entirely convinced that using recycled pallets for building furniture is such a good idea, at least in regard to possible health safety issues. I realize it's a controversial subject. Some people insist that used pallets are no more hazardous than new lumber on the shelf at a big box store, while others insist that used pallets can pose all kinds of dangers from hidden contaminants lurking in the grain.
> 
> Complicating the matter is the marketplace battle going on between the wood pallet industry and the plastic pallet industry. The plastic pallet people are accused of intentionally spreading rumors about wood pallet contamination (which I suppose they might do considering how much money is at stake), and the wood pallet people are accused of glossing over the issue (which I suppose they might also do in an attempt to preserve their current stake in the market).
> 
> I suppose the real truth falls somewhere in the middle of these two extremes. But since I tend to err on the side of caution, I have yet to build anything from a pallet.


I'm assuming the contamination would come from something that leaked on the pallet. Wouldn't you see the stain? And if that were an issue, what about all the poor souls working at the pallet factories that refurbish them? Wouldn't 20/20 be doing some story about them all dying of weird diseases? Sounds like fear mongering to me.

I'm all for it. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

AndyDuframe said:


> I guess I'm still not entirely convinced that using recycled pallets for building furniture is such a good idea, at least in regard to possible health safety issues. I realize it's a controversial subject. Some people insist that used pallets are no more hazardous than new lumber on the shelf at a big box store, while others insist that used pallets can pose all kinds of dangers from hidden contaminants lurking in the grain.
> 
> Complicating the matter is the marketplace battle going on between the wood pallet industry and the plastic pallet industry. The plastic pallet people are accused of intentionally spreading rumors about wood pallet contamination (which I suppose they might do considering how much money is at stake), and the wood pallet people are accused of glossing over the issue (which I suppose they might also do in an attempt to preserve their current stake in the market).
> 
> I suppose the real truth falls somewhere in the middle of these two extremes. But since I tend to err on the side of caution, I have yet to build anything from a pallet.


I guess you'll never know then. When working with pallets or any wood/sanding/dust I wear a respirator. Besides its not the pallets that will kill you, it's everything else in the air that you breath will kill you. It's not any worse than working/cutting pressure treated lumber. JMO 
I like working with pallets. It's hidden beauty. 
And most of all it's FREE!!!!!!


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> I should be picking up pallets for this today...


Just curious -- where do you get your pallets?

Also, sometimes I hear people talk about picking up "free" pallets. This kind of puzzles me, because I've talked to people in the pallet industry, and they say pallets rarely go out with the trash. If pallets can't be repaired, they're sold to a recycle plant that grounds them into pulp.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Dominick said:


> It's not any worse than working/cutting pressure treated lumber.


Well, I'm with you on that. I won't even get close to treated lumber without my gloves and a respirator (not the cheap cotton masks). I think the main concern people have with used pallets is about possible contamination of bacteria and unknown chemicals -- which you would be bringing into your home if you're using pallets to build indoor furniture. I think the bacteria issue is probably overblown -- since the little bugs don't normally survive more than a few hours after landing on a surface. It's the unknown chemicals that worry me. However, I suppose if you could be fairly certain where a particular pallet has been, what it's been used for, this might not be a problem. 



Dominick said:


> And most of all it's FREE!!!!!!


Where do you get "free" pallets?


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

AndyDuframe said:


> Where do you get "free" pallets?


Don't go to a pallet company, then they're never free. Go to a manufacturing plant; an automotive plastics plant would be your safest bet if contaminates are a concern. Unless the plant manager is a weeny, they'll give you some for sure.

I manage a plastics recycling plant and we ship out 2 truckloads of pallets per week. They're almost all 48"x40". If someone came along looking for pallets I'd for sure give away 10 or so of them.

As far as pallets go, the only thing I wonder is how the HT pallets (heat treated) will finish. Maybe it doesn't make a differance? I know they look the same as the ones that aren't heat treated, but I have no idea what they do to heat treat them. Anyone here use the ones w/ the HT stamp on them? It'll be a 'HT' branded on the side of the pallet.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Matt, it seems the ISPM 15 regulation is not "high" temperature.

"The IPPC edict, known as *ISPM 15*, gives wood packaging manufacturers the option of heat treatment, requiring that the wood core temperature reaches a minimum of 56 degrees Centigrade (132.8 F), for 30 minutes".

I interpret that the intent is to kill bugs and larva rather than "treat" the wood.

I think the pallet wood with HT should finish the same. I also think it is good to know the pallet at one time was bug free. :icon_smile:

There is a treatment method for decking material, which uses really high temperatures (> 400 F) and a vacuum. This is called Thermally Treated wood.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

@ Andy. 
I'm not sure where your from, but I get all the ones I use for free. Most places around here are glad to give you them. It gets them off their property. 
I'm pretty picky when I comes to pallets. I pick only the cleanest and the best ones I can find. 
I like the character of some pallet wood. Most I've seen has been oak, pine, cherry, ash, and spalted something. And sometimes walnut. 
See my thread hidden beauty. 
And always wear a respirator.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I guess you guys have more luck than me finding decent pallets -- the only ones I have found for free are made of crap pine.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Matt, it seems the ISPM 15 regulation is not "high" temperature.
> 
> "The IPPC edict, known as *ISPM 15*, gives wood packaging manufacturers the option of heat treatment, requiring that the wood core temperature reaches a minimum of 56 degrees Centigrade (132.8 F), for 30 minutes".
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Did a bit of research on this myself. You want to look at the stamps on the sides of the pallets and avoid any that say 'MB'. These pallets w/ this stamp were treated w/ a pesticide or chemicals that you neither want in your house, and definately don't want to be sanding, cutting or planing and breathing the dust. The MB pallets are no longer made; I guess they're phasing them out. But they may still be in use so look for them and avoid them.

Just as Dave stated, all the HT stamp means is they got the core temp of the wood up to 132.8 deg, which I would imagine has no effect on finishing.

Here's a good link: http://greenupgrader.com/19085/how-to-tell-if-wood-pallets-are-safe-for-crafting/


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I make tables from pallet wood all the time. However I try to avoid regular 48"x40" pine pallets. I try to find ones that are made from Oak or Ash or other woods. I work at a place that builds and installs commercial truck bodies. We get odd size and shape pallets all the time made of all kinds of wood.

I find regular pine pallets are hard to disassemble and it cracks easily.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update*

Hey everyone, Wow a lot of discussion on this over the weekend. I have been out camping with my wife and kids. It is raining in New England again, but if you would like to see how and why I use pallets, I have a new blog on my site: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/why-i-pallet-craft.html

Stay tuned for more updates on this project. Eventually I will get the sunshine I want!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Part 2 is up!*

See part one and two and more on my blog: Pallet Craft! 

Part 2 on this forum is located here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/pallet-wood-entertainment-center-part-2-a-41205/#post359660


----------



## TheM0Nk (May 11, 2012)

Hey i like the idea of what your doing and im tryign to read your blog but the color of the font are just killing my eyes. anyone else feel like this?


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

TheM0Nk said:


> Hey i like the idea of what your doing and im tryign to read your blog but the color of the font are just killing my eyes. anyone else feel like this?


you're not alone in this


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> See part one and two and more on my blog: Pallet Craft!
> 
> Part 2 on this forum is located here:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/pallet-wood-entertainment-center-part-2-a-41205/#post359660


I appreciate that you are trying to drive hits to your blog, but I think it would be a good idea to keep all your posts in one thread rather than spawning a new Part X thread each time you make a new blog post. That makes it hard (and annoying IMHO) to follow your project. :thumbdown:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

ftk said:


> I appreciate that you are trying to drive hits to your blog, but I think it would be a good idea to keep all your posts in one thread rather than spawning a new Part X thread each time you make a new blog post. That makes it hard (and annoying IMHO) to follow your project. :thumbdown:


I couldn,t agree more :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

TheM0Nk said:


> Hey i like the idea of what your doing and im tryign to read your blog but the color of the font are just killing my eyes. anyone else feel like this?


Actually, it might be more a problem the with font face itself (not the color). Some fonts can be difficult to read on a computer screen, especially the "serif" fonts (like Times and Century). The problem is that they have all those small curved edges on every letter, and a typical computer monitor doesn't have high enough resolution to keep those edges from looking broken up. The end result is poor readability, which is why most web pages use the "non-serif" fonts like Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, etc.

(sorry for the diversion from the OP!)


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

ftk said:


> I appreciate that you are trying to drive hits to your blog, but I think it would be a good idea to keep all your posts in one thread rather than spawning a new Part X thread each time you make a new blog post. That makes it hard (and annoying IMHO) to follow your project. :thumbdown:


In response, I think I might actually agree with you for forums, and threads, I will try to keep it in here for the remainder of this project. In the end I will update this and create a showcase.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*reply: Font face and colors.*



TheM0Nk said:


> Hey i like the idea of what your doing and im tryign to read your blog but the color of the font are just killing my eyes. anyone else feel like this?


Well I listened and hopefully I have made the correct changes you you all will appreciate. Please take a look and tell me what you think!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update*

For the images and more on this post, please go to: Pallet Craft

*Hello Readers!*

So yesterday evening was very productive indeed, although I did not get as far as I wanted, I was able to get a good leg up. Yesterday was also an incredibly tough trial of temptation.

When I started out on this project I designed the whole thing to be built out of pallet wood, to show that they could be used in nice project builds. However, the temptation became very intriuging and alluring to build the shelves for this project from the plywood boards used in my previously repurpesed bureau that this build was meant to replace, I mean afterall, that would be recycling! But then it hit me.

The whole point of this blog is to build things out of pallet wood! To take what could be wasted and disgarded or burned and turn them into useful projects that not only have a touch of class but look like nice pieces in any application. So I had to say no to the easy way out!

It is safe to say that I have defeated the temptation to use the plywood. Check out my progress from last night at Pallet Craft!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update*

(Per request to add this to this thread!)

See part one and two and more on my blog: Pallet Craft!

Hello Readers!

Today I have a goal set in mind for the entertainment center and mobile builds. I feel this will be important for me to set these goals to ensure I have all the different parts available as I need them. To see the plans for these builds that I put together please visit their respective links.

Entertainment Center: (http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07...rtainment.html)

Today I am focusing on three different parts of this project.



1. Remove the boards necessary for parts 2 and 3 from the pallets. I need to cut 36 3×32” boards and 15 boards of various sizes (according to my plan) for the side panels and shelves for the station.

2. Next I’ll need to cut the angle boards for the shelves and start the joining process for those. These will pretty much be the backbone of this project so I’ll need them finished before Thursday. So if step three does not get completely done today It would not be as important as step 2.

3. Then I plan to make a 45 degree angle cut on the panel boards and then join them using a drill and fasten system with some strong wood screws I picked up from Home Depot.

Mobile: (http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07...rfect-for.html)



For the Mobile I have a slightly more simple plan for this evening. Today I just plan to work on building the center bar parts which will dictate most of the rest of this build.

As always, thanks for reading and make sure to check out the other blogs on Pallet Craft!


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> Well I listened and hopefully I have made the correct changes you you all will appreciate. Please take a look and tell me what you think!


Blog looks a lot better -- much easier to read! Also, thanks for taking criticism so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheM0Nk (May 11, 2012)

OH YES! so much better to read. Thanks for the update!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Its raining again, I am going on strike!*

Well its raining again where I live and I am the only parent home tonight. So it will be difficult to work on this. I decided to move my project to my carport and get this done on Friday Saturday and Sunday without the weather being my kill joy. Because its support to storm over the weekend too.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Often outdoor equipment shops, hardware stores, auto parts etc. will have pallets outside, just ask.
I live close to a saw mill that makes pallets,and they even burn the scrap, but won't give it to someone to use.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

Rick C. said:


> Often outdoor equipment shops, hardware stores, auto parts etc. will have pallets outside, just ask.
> I live close to a saw mill that makes pallets,and they even burn the scrap, but won't give it to someone to use.


Can you answer the all important question, how bad for you are pallets? Lots and lots of folks are pining for this question.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Progress Update!*

More photos available on my blog: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

This past weekend, a major trend took place, it rained constantly and unrelentlessly. That being said, I was able to utilize my carport this weekend to get things moving on the pallet entertainment center, and the recycled lumber crib mobile. So lets dive right into the action!

*Pallet Entertainment center!*

This is probably the most exciting project for me since the pallet wood table that many of my readers saw in my first post on this blog. On Saturday, I was able to inspect, and cut the boards I needed for the entertainment center, and finally put together the unfinished first draft on the walls for the build. I want to work these walls into beautiful pieces but it is going to take some time to get them exactly as I want them! Check out the progress photos on this project below!



















*Recycled Lumber Crib Mobile!*

So this is turning into a fun project! From cutting the pieces to making a wooden vice, this has been great. I have also been able to stay in my house for this with the exception of the jigsaw cutting. The vice knob is made of the same bird shape as that will be on the mobile ornaments. My silly mistake on this was that I made the thread backwards and it is “Lefty Tighty, Righty Loosy”! Check out the progress pics below!



















For More Check out *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update*

Hey all, been busy volunteering my time at a kids camp this week. but the weekend approaches for projects!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update - what did not work.*

Find this and more at *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

Well everyone goes through a learning period when figuring out what can and can’t be done, and how you should and should not go about things. Here are a couple of my latest “woops” and “oh…” moments as a beginner at woodworking.

*1.* The wooden vice I thought this would be a great idea and it seemed to work well in pre-applied testing. Unfortunately the threads are too few, and the wood I used for the fastening was too weak and broke when too tight. I am not saying that the wooden vice is impossible, but it would take much more time to get to work right for the application (Crib Wooden Mobile). I am going to take a safer and simpler approach for now.










*2.* The entertainment center. This is a simple case of working a bit too fast, with wild ideas running freely through my head. The walls did not come out exactly the way I wanted them too so this project is going to need some more work now as a result. I am not saying it won’t get done, only that I want to now take extra time to work this build into an exceptional piece.

*Something that worked well!*

The bar and ornaments to the mobile came out great! I hand sanded the wood down this past week and this should be a finished product by mid week… Even without the wooden vice.

So my week was not a total loss, especially since I have been volunteering all week at a children’s camp. So stay up to date with *Pallet Craft* as I release more blogs and updates!


----------



## infoleather (Aug 16, 2012)

I am very picky, when I went to the tray. I pick only clean, I can find the best.


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the pallet build...that's a great idea


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Premium pallet wood*

[QUOTE didn't find the wood to be of very good quality.[/QUOTE]
There are pallets and there are pallets.
I used to get them from wood distributor who imported lifts of Luan plywood, cut in Brazil.
The Brazilian loggers would slash their way into the Luan, (a so-so species, not meant for finish work).
In the process they would cut down Rosewood, Purpleheart, etc., and make the pallets for the Luan out of it.
I have made some beautiful stuff with pallet wood from this source.


----------

